# Measuring a Mini & Shetland ...



## Leeana (Jun 13, 2006)

We got Royal measured at the Show saturday and they measured him in at 38in. We always measured him out to be 40in and we were told he was 40in before we got him so i always thought he was 40in. I emailed his breeder pictures of him showing today and told her about him measuring 38'' and she was suprised as i was being that his sire is 39'' (Royal Golden Supreme) and his dam is 42'' (Royal Toots).

Also he would be the smallest Royal pony (not mini) so far, i think *ROYAL FIRECRACKER* was the smallest one so far that wasnt a mini from there farm.

They told me that if he was measured 38'' as a shetland ..then he would deffently be small enough in Mini height to be AMHR (he's ASPC at the moment).

I'm just curious, is there a difference in the way you measure Mini's & Shetlands?

The way they worded it made it sound like there is and i never knew this.

If there is, if measured as a shetland at 38'' .....what would his height be measured as a mini?

Leeana H.


----------



## crponies (Jun 13, 2006)

If I remember right, shetlands are measured at the withers like big horses but miniatures are measured at the last hair of the mane. Perhaps you have Royal's feet trimmed a bit shorter or he was more relaxed or something. There are variations that can make a difference.


----------



## Leeana (Jun 14, 2006)

We had his hooves trimmed about a week before the show, but i dont think that would knock 2'' of him.

I thought the Withers were the last hairs of the main ....now im confused.

Leeana H.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jun 14, 2006)

No minis are the ONLY breed that measures by the last hair of the mane not the withers which are 9 times out of 10 2 different things( especially with creative clipping involved)


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 14, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]The withers is the bony part of his shoulderblades up by his neck. Sometimes the mane hair stops there, I have two that do, sometimes the last mane hair is further down on the back. If Royal measured 38 at the withers or his last mane hair he qualifies to get AMHR papers also.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 15, 2006)

And sometimes people grow a ridge of hair that looks like mane right down into the dip of the back






But I do think they are getting wise to that one at last.



:


----------



## kaykay (Jun 17, 2006)

leanna also keep in mind that everyone measures differently. honestly i hate teh measuring stick they used at that show and I have never seen one like that used before. But that is an official measurement. I would take him to the next show and remeasure him again (you dont have to since he was just measured) I have had horses measure as much as 1.5 inches off from one show to the next.


----------

